# Pics of my new crayfish



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

Here are a couple pics of my new cray's, looking at the claws am pretty sure I have a male and female. Right now they are in a 10g and am hoping to get them into something bigger soon. Excuse the dirty glass, was a good photo op and didn't think about cleaning the glass at the time


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

ahahaha great pics!! Now they need funny captions!

(I know these are lobsters but still funny)


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow your crays are pretty


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

I hope they breed for me as they get bigger than the marbles do and they would make for a good snack for my fahaka.


----------



## LikeItLow (Jan 11, 2011)

those are a real nice blue! if they do breed you will start getting tons of them! they will eat the babys so when you see the eggs faning underneath the female you might want to think about moving her to a breeding tank. should also be a decent sized breeding tank.


----------



## fish.or.frog (Dec 29, 2010)

awwwww 
I hope the male molts okay for ya soon. He's more than overdue. I love his claws, the pics don't even do him justice, they are sooo long. Looking forward to more updates


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

Very nice crayfish. Are these Electric Blue P. Alleni? There should be a way to confirm the sexes by looking at the underside, receptable pods at base of legs (2nd or 3rd pair) for the female similar to the Cherax species.
It would be good if you could move them to a 20 or 30 gal tank for breeding.
To induce breeding in my Cherax, I used to put dried leaves in the tank. The ones you buy at the supermarket to wrap the sticky rice with. You buy them in bundles. Once you put them in the tank, the leaves will soak up the water and soften up. The leaves will naturally decompose slowly over a period of a few weeks and may make a bit of a mess. Quick vacuuming when changing water and you are set. The crayfish may eat the leaves as well.


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

Yes they are Electric Blue P. Alleni. I would like to get them in a 50g tank. What the problem was is that I had no intention of actually keeping them. I got made an offer I couldn't refuse and was just gonna feed one to my fahaka and freeze the rest but when I saw them I thought twice about this and decided to setup a tank for them. A 10g was all I had. 

I am contemplating switching my marble breeding program over for the blues, the only thing stopping me is I have a ton of marbles in there and not sure if the blues will breed the way my marbles do. Also the marbles tend to not eat each other the way other crays do, so I am not sure if I am willing to do this.

As far as sexing them I did flip them over when I first got them and there is a noticeable difference between the two.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

awesome crays
how can you tell if theyre overdue for a molt?


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Here is a pic that show the diference when sexing might help u


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

Mferko said:


> awesome crays
> how can you tell if theyre overdue for a molt?


I don't think you can, the member who said so above is the member I got them from to begin with so I believe she just knows because she knows the last time he molted.


----------



## fish.or.frog (Dec 29, 2010)

taureandragon76 said:


> I don't think you can, the member who said so above is the member I got them from to begin with so I believe she just knows because she knows the last time he molted.


jup. it's been a while, actually, a few months.... I even put him in a tank all by himself with lots of food - still no molt. He was more interested in eating other crays or knocking them up


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jul 9, 2010)

Perfect crayfish. Their color is great!


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jul 9, 2010)

LikeItLow said:


> those are a real nice blue! if they do breed you will start getting tons of them! they will eat the babys so when you see the eggs faning underneath the female you might want to think about moving her to a breeding tank. should also be a decent sized breeding tank.


Will she eat babies once they fall off from her swimmerets?


----------



## LikeItLow (Jan 11, 2011)

igor.kanshyn said:


> Will she eat babies once they fall off from her swimmerets?


oh they will lol


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

Ya one of their favorite foods are other cray's The only species that doesn't really do it are the marble's as far as I know.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jul 9, 2010)

taureandragon76 said:


> Ya one of their favorite foods are other cray's The only species that doesn't really do it are the marble's as far as I know.


Ok, what does 'breeding tank' means for them? 

Should I monitor when babies fall off and remove a mother right after that?
I'm doubt that they all will leave a mother simultaneously, it can take a day or two and she will eat them one by one once they will be 'available'


----------



## LikeItLow (Jan 11, 2011)

igor.kanshyn said:


> Ok, what does 'breeding tank' means for them?
> 
> Should I monitor when babies fall off and remove a mother right after that?
> I'm doubt that they all will leave a mother simultaneously, it can take a day or two and she will eat them one by one once they will be 'available'


basically if you have a smaller 10 or even 5 gallon tank or anytank where they wont get eaten just put the pregnant one in there. once they have left her take her out. assuming you want a ton of babies lol.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jul 9, 2010)

LikeItLow said:


> basically if you have a smaller 10 or even 5 gallon tank or anytank where they wont get eaten just put the pregnant one in there. once they have left her take her out. assuming you want a ton of babies lol.


Thank you!

My crayfish is CPO (Mexican Dwarf Orange crayfish). It's a small and relatively non-aggressive. 
For now I keep her in ~ 1.5 liter plastic breeding box. There are some rocks, sand and lots of moss there.

She just release some babies today. I see that she is trying to shake off all the others.
I haven't seen her trying ti eat babies that are just in front of her, but I'm not sitting there all the time 

Look here: http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/crus...hen-babies-crayfish-leave-their-mother-11961/
I've posted some videos.


----------

